
Diamonds on Demand - jlhamilton
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/diamonds-on-demand.html
======
blurry
My father headed a mineralogy lab that specialized in diamonds back in Russia.
Naturally, when all these stories about synthetic diamonds started coming out,
I got very excited. My father on the other hand was, and still is, quite
sceptical.

I am not going to repeat his "lectures" here, but check out for your self the
Appolo Diamond website. Their online store clearly shows lower quality
diamonds with significant inclusions. Not one colorless, high-quality diamond.

Wouldn't it be nice if the journalist took five minutes to browse the company
website before posting the hype piece - I am talking the most basic level of
professionalism...

